# penn 16x international



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

2-speed reel in excellent condition paid 500bucks for 
it selling it for 300bucks or trade for saltiga surf 30 nice pin-rigging reel for cobes and kings


----------



## BILL NELSON (Jun 12, 2020)

I am interested in your 16X reel. I can pay for your reel by PayPal no problem. How much are you going to charge me for shipping. USPS large flat rate box is about $20.00 I do not want the reel shipped by UPS. I will pay the $300.00 for the reel and please make sure the reel is not messed up. With my drag washer sales business on eBay I ship USPS every day and have had no problems with damaged orders to my customers for over 14 years.
Look forward to hearing from you,
Bill Nelson


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

you do realize that sale post was made in Dec 2006...right?


----------



## BILL NELSON (Jun 12, 2020)

Yes I noticed the date after I made the post. Duh!
Tight Lines,
Bill


----------

